

Microsoft’s Internet Explorer Turns 15 Today - vinaykgowda
http://tech18.com/microsofts-internet-explorer-turns-15-today.html

======
alexandros
That 'power saving feature' was the most irritating thing since pop-up
advertising to anyone not using the mouse to scroll through.. I couldn't focus
on the article because of the multiple interruptions and then the constant
thought that I'd be interrupted again if I didn't move the mouse. Nice
thought, horrible, horrible implementation.

~~~
almost
Agreed, what a stupid thing to put on your site. It was enough to stop me
reading after the first time it came up.

Just out of interest, is there any power saving benefit whatsoever gained from
displaying black on a TFT screen? Surely the power usage comes from the back-
light and that's on regardless?

Presumably it takes some (small amount of) extra power to download and run the
javascript required for the effect so my guess would be that it actually
increases power usage overall (a tiny amount, but still).

~~~
ugh
_Just out of interest, is there any power saving benefit whatsoever gained
from displaying black on a TFT screen?_

Black pixels on a TFT may even increase your power usage (they must be turned
on so that they don’t let through any light), if only marginally.

But we will come full circle soon. OLED displays do need more power for white
pixels than for black pixels.

------
est
IE4 is an awesome browser. Persistent client side storage, AJAX, HW 3D
animation, dynamic sound generation, dHTML+TIME, etc. You can even create
desktop widgets in HTML+JS on Win98.

~~~
almost
Well yes, you could create desktop widgets. I think that even worked in Win95
if you had IE4 installed. But then your whole computer became about as stable
as IE4...

~~~
megablast
And since IE became an integral part of the operating system, from that point
on, the OS was always as unstable as IE. Brilliant idea.

Of course we all new that it was a lie, despite Bill Gates testimony that it
was impossible to separate the browser from the OS.

~~~
almost
I remember using Windows 98 Light Edition or something. It was a hacked
version of Windows with IE surgically removed. As fast and stable as Windows
95! :p

------
acabal
The best part of this article is the screenshot of IE6 downloading Firefox.

------
michael_dorfman
I was a webmaster, back in those pre-IE days.

It was a crazy time.

------
postit
It reminds me how irrelevant Microsoft is nowadays. They are always trying to
push their standards without speaking to the community. It worked great for my
father with his entire babyboomer-push-driven-information fellows. I don't
believe this business would work again.

